
JS WTF  with Math - avastmick
https://hackernoon.com/js-wtf-with-math-79da9a941ec1
======
Gibbon1
> 0.1 + 0.2 == 0.3 // false

> This is not a problem of JS to be fair. This is floating point math.

This is binary floating point math, which shouldn't be the default in a
language like JS. And in any event it's a design flaw for a language to
blithely convert 0.2 which is decimal floating point to binary floating point
without being asked.

